# Stomachs pain sucks



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have had ibs for a long time. Went and had another colonoscopy and endoscopy and Doctor said that they don't know if I have ibs still. They did say the endoscopy showed up with inflammation in my upper intestine and that where it hurts all the time and my lower left side. Also after I go normal stool my whole tummy cramps. Sometimes my whole entire tummy hurts where I can't even touch it. All the docs I been to seem to ignore it. The pain seems to get worse after I go to the bathroom and last for a while. &#128169; It sucks! I am going normal but have nasty cramping.

I have tried all kind of supplements to like fennel tea, peppermint tea, ginger etc. I also take the ibs fiber daily, and probiotics and magnesium. I eat a very healthy diet. I avoid dairy cause have a servere allergy to it and I avoid gluten cause I have a gluten sentivity. I exercise on a daily basis I either do my eliptical, walking workout DVDs or yoga. I stick to all lower impact. Seems like any high intensity I do triggers it even worse. The pain never goes away. There some days where I can tolerate it and then other days it servere. It's all after going number 2. Lately the nausea has been on and off too. When it seems to flare it flares bad. I been everywhere, gastros, u of m, natural docs, acupuncture I don't know what the next step. Also listen to relaxation disks all time too.

Any suggestions or answers &#128542;?


----------

